

Tell HN: I will build your MVP for 2000$ in 2 weeks - siscia

Yet another cheap and fast MVP builder. (actually pretty cheap, isn&#x27;t?)<p>I just finished to build a first part of ema (you may read more here github.com&#x2F;siscia&#x2F;ema ) and I want to test my own software with a real target.<p>I believe I can build a good MVP in basically no time with and a very low price.<p>I have done it before, but never so quickly, nor so cheaply.<p>If you are interested you can just drop a line to simone @ mweb (dot) biz<p>If you have any question you may also comment here.
======
hashtag
What stack

~~~
siscia
Well, it is a MVP, if it works you are gonna to throw it away and build
something more scalable...

Anyway Ema is built in Clojure (and mongo at the moment), but it can run as
standalone and serve over HTTP...

To answer your question I would probably build it in Clojure at least you
don't really need something in python... Also JS could fit, but the project
need,to be not extremely complex

